# Kontakt Quickload won't save changes



## Andrew Goodwin (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Kontakt Quickload won't save changes that I make to the menu. I've tried several times to add VST instruments and folder etc. Then I save the actual Cubase session and properly close Cubase. Upon re loading any session in Cubase the changes made to the Kontakt quickload menu are no longer there.

Please helpppppppppppppppppppppppp


Kontakt 5 latest version
MAC OSX High Sierra latest version
Cubase 10.0.10


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 29, 2019)

You say your adding VST instruments. What exactly are you trying to add? Quickload will only hold nki's.


----------



## fretti (Jan 29, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> You say your adding VST instruments. What exactly are you trying to add? Quickload will only hold nki's.


But shouldn't the folders be saved inside Quickload? 
Though when you click on a folder, it only shows the nkis...like when saving an instrument in quickload and you move the folder containing the instruments on your harddrive; Quickload shows the folder but no content (afaik)


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 29, 2019)

fretti said:


> But shouldn't the folders be saved inside Quickload?
> Though when you click on a folder, it only shows the nkis...like when saving an instrument in quickload and you move the folder containing the instruments on your harddrive; Quickload shows the folder but no content (afaik)


It's just not clear what he is doing exactly. Adding new folders by right clicking in QL or dragging folders that contain nki's, yes he should see them, but for all I know he is dragging folders with VST instruments from the finder into QL.

To be clear Andrew, you can create empty folders in QL by right clicking and selecting "new folder". Name it, then populate it by dragging nki's from the Kontakt browser in to the folder. You can also drag folders that contain nki's into QL from the Kontakt browser.


----------



## fretti (Jan 29, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> It's just not clear what he is doing exactly. Adding new folders by right clicking in QL or dragging folders that contain nki's, yes he should see them, but for all I know he is dragging folders with VST instruments from the finder into QL.
> 
> To be clear Andrew, you can create empty folders in QL by right clicking and selecting "new folder". Name it, then populate it by dragging nki's from the Kontakt browser in to the folder. You can also drag folders that contain nki's into QL from the Kontakt browser.


To my understanding Kontakt won't save any changes he made, which is why I said that he should (even when dragging a folder containing no nki) at least see the folder or whatever he changed in Quickload after a restart of Cubase


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey wow quick response thanks! I'm adding nkis and right clicking to add folders and typing in new names etc


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jan 29, 2019)

so example last night I tested it again after updating all software etc. I added spitfire felt piano(old one nki version) to the quickload menu, by dragging it to a folder which I created named Spitfire audio. I also added it to a folder I created named PIANO and also drug the Malmsjo piano nki to that folder. I saved the session closed it (cubase did not crash) then restarted Cubase. After loading a session those 2 nkis were not listed on the quickload menu.

I did recently move all my samples to a new SSD external. I wonder if quickload is somehow pointed and looking at the old drive and getting confused???


----------



## fretti (Jan 29, 2019)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> so example last night I tested it again after updating all software etc. I added spitfire felt piano(old one nki version) to the quickload menu, by dragging it to a folder which I created named Spitfire audio. I also added it to a folder I created named PIANO and also drug the Malmsjo piano nki to that folder. I saved the session closed it (cubase did not crash) then restarted Cubase. After loading a session those 2 nkis were not listed on the quickload menu.
> 
> I did recently move all my samples to a new SSD external. I wonder if quickload is somehow pointed and looking at the old drive and getting confused???


Are you dragging the nkis from the file system inside Kontakt or from Finder/Windows Explorer directly?

If you create an empty folder by right clicking, is it also gone when restarting Cubase?

Also: have you tried with the Standalone Version of Kontakt?


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jan 29, 2019)

-from the file system inside Kontakt

-It's Still there

- I haven't


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 29, 2019)

Maybe you need to refresh the browser in Kontakt. It should refresh on it's own when it's re instantiated, but I'm not sure. If you relocated all of your Kontakt libraries, make sure that A, they are loading properly when you load them directly from the browser, and B, the nki's that you are dragging into QL are from the new location of the libraries (refreshed browser), not the old location


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jan 29, 2019)

Cool thanks! I'll try refreshing the browser and get some info on exactly what's happening. Really appreciate the help guys I'll report back


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey jtnyc I refreshed the browser and also found an option for locking the quickjump to my current external drive. (Not exactly sure what that does). I was able to add folders and nkis and they stayed after restarting in the same session and a completely new Cubase session. I'll try adding a few things and test more before I trust it.

I unfortunately had spent like 2 hours one day cleaning up the menu only to have it all erased, bummer. Thanks to everyone that responded I really appreciate the thoughts and help.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 29, 2019)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> Hey jtnyc I refreshed the browser and also found an option for locking the quickjump to my current external drive. (Not exactly sure what that does). I was able to add folders and nkis and they stayed after restarting in the same session and a completely new Cubase session. I'll try adding a few things and test more before I trust it.
> 
> I unfortunately had spent like 2 hours one day cleaning up the menu only to have it all erased, bummer. Thanks to everyone that responded I really appreciate the thoughts and help.


That's good news. The quickjump is just a way of saving a few locations that you frequent so you don't have to navigate to them every time. I recommend backing up your quickload folder once you have it all set up. It resides here -
user library/application support/native instruments/Kontakt5/


----------

